# My favorit bottle and find



## dygger60 (Feb 3, 2010)

I got this quart size emerald green Binningers from a garage sale for $5....dont have it anymore....but it was nice to own it for a time and recall the day I got it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 3, 2010)

That there is a real beauty!!! []


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello David,

 What a great barrel! Auspicious debut bottle, sir. Thanks for the memories, eh. Was it pontiled?






 From here.


----------



## LC (Feb 3, 2010)

If I had that bottle , I would think it would be very hard to have to let it go .


----------



## dygger60 (Feb 4, 2010)

It has a very nice bare iron pontil on the base.......letting it go was hard....but when I  find bottles I usually pick them up for either resale or tradeing for jars.

    I have since found a couple more of the Binningers....but not emerald green...they are always amber.  I was told by the fellow that sold it for me that it was only the second green one known to exist.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 4, 2010)

That's got to be the buy of the century!  D@mn!


----------



## glass man (Feb 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  dygger60
> 
> I got this quart size emerald green Binningers from a garage sale for $5....dont have it anymore....but it was nice to own it for a time and recall the day I got it.


 

 $5 !!!! OH WOW!!


----------



## crozet86 (Feb 4, 2010)

Great bottle in a awesome color.


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 15, 2010)

George Eagle Soda.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 16, 2010)

Now thatsa nice.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## girlie (Jun 21, 2010)

WOW to the nth power. I wish I was the one who bought that. Stunning beauty!


----------

